# No HD over Coax RJ-6



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Philips 47PFL7432D television. I have it sitting next to a window and it recently got water on it. I tested its various components and determined that the problem was the mainboard/mother board. I ordered a replacement part of the same model number, and installed it.

My TV currently functions like it used to, except it cannot detect HD channels from my cable provider. I have done the channel auto scan several times, and also updated the firmware from the Philips website. It still has the problem of not being able to show HD channels. Other televisions work fine on the same cable, and detect the HD channels.

Does this mean that something is wrong with the tuner built into my TV? Do I need an external QAM tuner?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure your using the TVs built in ATSC digital tuner if it does not have one then your TV cant receive HD channels using its built in tuner.


----------



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

I am using the built in tuner. The tuner (which is integrated with the motherboard/mainboard) has not worked since I replaced the motherboard. The original motherboard and tuner worked fine, I ordered the same part as a replacement, but the new tuner does not detect HD channels like the old tuner did. Any ideas?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

maybe a firmware issue or driver problem?


----------



## AremRed (Jul 30, 2010)

No, I already mentioned that I updated the firmware from the Philips website.


----------

